# Money Pen(ny)



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2018)

A few weeks ( months, actually !! ) ago, I had a play with making finger rings from old coins. I made a couple 
I went on to say I'd like to see if I could make a small enough ring to be used as a center band on a pen. The smallest I could make with the tooling was just too big.....but I eventually got there..:biggrin:

My wonderful wife is in Swaziland with 14 teenagers from her school for the next three weeks.......so PLAY TIME in the Rat Cave !!!:biggrin:

This pen uses the FP section from a Spring Blossom ( I think ) but the rest is custom. The clip is from a 1967 Half Crown ( with reeding removed), The cap ring is made from a 1960 Sixpence and the finial is made by simply doming and recessing a 1936 Thrupence. 

It was great fun to make and I learned a lot. Although not flawless, I'm pretty pleased with the way it came out. I hope you like it too.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2018)

Here are a couple in progress pics..:wink:


----------



## Charlie_W (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow!! Super!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2018)

A few months ago there were a couple post on here about money rings. I wondered then if it were possible to make a center band for a pen, but I knew it was something I would never pull off.  As usual Skip, you exceeded what I expected someone to do and set the bar very high for others to try. That is an exceptionally fine work of art and it does not surprise me that you made it.  I always thought a copper braid body with penny accents might look good but the dark body give your pen a much better contrast in character.  Awesome work!


----------



## Curly (Jul 8, 2018)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## mark james (Jul 8, 2018)

That is just beautiful.  I love the clean neat appearance, it really highlights the coin accents.  I wanted to agree with your comment on another thread that simple is better.  But a better reference is that "Not too busy" is what I mean; nothing simple about this.

Superb.


----------



## gtriever (Jul 8, 2018)

Skip, you've done it again! Excellent job all the way around.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't like it, I love it!


----------



## ajollydds (Jul 8, 2018)

Simply fabulous!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 8, 2018)

I DO like it too. It would be nice to watch you do this. Thanks for sharing. Love the color black with the coin.


----------



## Mintman (Jul 8, 2018)

This is one of the most creative pens I’ve seen in a while and it is absolutely fantastic!  I would love to see more detailed steps on how you did this!  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2018)

Many thanks guys. :wink:

At Mark and JohnU...... I cast my own blanks and for a while I contemplated using a shredded £5 note blank that I made a few blocks of about a year ago. 
It would have fitted the theme, but would have looked like crap and OTT.

I've always been an advocate of using a 'Loud Kit - Plain Blank' .... OR 'Plain Kit - Loud Blank' :wink:  Never both

.....almost dinner time , and with missus gone, it's a monster ribeye for me !!!:biggrin:

Edit In; Quick pic with it before being polished up, with the shredded fiver blanks....would not have worked:biggrin:


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 8, 2018)

Priceless!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 8, 2018)

I think you made the correct choice with your blank.  The only thing it’s missing ...is being on the front page!


----------



## mark james (Jul 8, 2018)

JohnU said:


> I think you made the correct choice with your blank.  The only thing it’s missing ...is being on the front page!



I'll second that and freely relinquish the spot (with apologies to Charlie W who did the hard part). :tongue:


----------



## Gregory Hardy (Jul 8, 2018)

That is fabulous.  Just fabulous.  What did you end up with for ID and OD on the cap ring?  And cap threads?  This is a lovely, timeless pen.  Congratulations, Skip.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 8, 2018)

That is fantastic!


----------



## magpens (Jul 8, 2018)

Very, very nice work, Skip !!!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 8, 2018)

Gregory Hardy said:


> That is fabulous.  Just fabulous.  What did you end up with for ID and OD on the cap ring?  And cap threads?  This is a lovely, timeless pen.  Congratulations, Skip.



Greg, I bored the ring to suit the Spring Blossom kit. I replaced the kit clip, cap ring and finial. Perhaps I misled. Those are the custom bits. I also had to extend the cap length to accommodate the clip length. There is also a small brass plug in the end of the cap which I used to anchor the clip. The clip is threaded to 3mm and as the screw is in from the open end, the clip can be removed. 
I'll take a quick pic and add it to this post..

Back in a mo...:biggrin:

Edit In; Pic added


----------



## MRDucks2 (Jul 8, 2018)

Quite fascinating. Love the approach. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## PenPal (Jul 8, 2018)

Wonderful Steven the 1936 touch is Wilmas birth year,I married a child bride my birth year is 1936.

Innovative,careful metal work mate, safe travel for your domestic enabler and the kids.

Kind regards .

Peter and Wilma.


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Jul 8, 2018)

Wow! Just like the others I also am impressed. I've seen the coin rings and have thought about using then as a center band as well. I haven't tried anything because of the size of the rings. Because of that I never looked any further. I promise you one thing I never thought about it looking anything like yours. Great Work!!


----------



## leehljp (Jul 8, 2018)

Steven, 

You are the Leonardo da Vinci of the metallurgical pen making world for sure! Love that pen and how you made coins to fit pens!


----------



## PatrickR (Jul 8, 2018)

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 8, 2018)

Fantastic pen - I especially like the clip.


----------



## TattooedTurner (Jul 8, 2018)

That’s what I call an outstanding pen! Great idea and superb craftsmanship.


----------



## Ironwood (Jul 9, 2018)

Outstanding work Skip.
Thats something I would like to try one day, but I have too much already on my plate for now.


----------



## Bryguy (Jul 9, 2018)

Brilliant!


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 9, 2018)

Fantastic Skip!  


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 10, 2018)

Wow! VERY cool! I really like the shape and those coin accents are awesome!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2018)

Thanks again for the kind comments, folks. Always very appreciated:wink:

Seth, Thanks...... I actually adopted that shape when I first saw it by one of the IAP Old Guys... Ed Davidson AKA YoYo Spin. I learnt a lot from his posts and his videos. Here is one of his pens 
Just about all of my closed ended pens will have a similar style shape and even adding a custom finial ( he called them Doohickeys :biggrin

Thanks again:biggrin:


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 10, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Thanks again for the kind comments, folks. Always very appreciated:wink:
> 
> Seth, Thanks...... I actually adopted that shape when I first saw it by one of the IAP Old Guys... Ed Davidson AKA YoYo Spin. I learnt a lot from his posts and his videos. Here is one of his pens
> Just about all of my closed ended pens will have a similar style shape and even adding a custom finial ( he called them Doohickeys :biggrin
> ...


I just looked through some of his photos. He did some really nice and unique work. I definitely see the similarities in the shape of his closed-end pens. He made some really neat doohickeys too.  
Thanks for sharing your secret source of inspiration! :biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jul 10, 2018)

Seth, there many inspirational folk here on IAP, unfortunately several no longer visit, and some have even passed away. :frown:

Ed was also big into Ornamental Turning and his work got me to build this a few years ago. I don't use it much as the making of the machine is more interesting than the result ( a 'journey / destination' thing :wink: )


Sorry, if you were quick, then my original link was wrong


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 10, 2018)

YoYospin was well known for his bottle topper and still is. At one time he had a site that dealt with them and was very popular. His yoyos are top notch


----------



## Rolandranch (Jul 10, 2018)

skiprat said:


> Seth, there many inspirational folk here on IAP, unfortunately several no longer visit, and some have even passed away. :frown:
> 
> Ed was also big into Ornamental Turning and his work got me to build this a few years ago. I don't use it much as the making of the machine is more interesting than the result ( a 'journey / destination' thing :wink: )
> 
> ...


Wow, that machine is a masterpiece! 

(I clicked on the wrong link at first but still found the correct post.)


----------

